# How to Disassemble Starrett Dial Indicator



## tmenyc (Oct 26, 2019)

I have an old Starrett dial indicator, 81-136-622, that appears to work well but came from an old basement shop with kerosene heat, so it's grimy inside.  I'd like to clean it.  Removed the back cover and it's clean inside.  
Starrett has .stp files with a parts diagram, but I'm on a mac so can't open the file, and all the downloadable conversion files seem to be .exe, MS only  

It appears from youtube videos that there is a way to align the bezel and pry it off.  I've found the detent but can't move the spring inside or the bezel and don't want to harm it.  I'd appreciate any help or wisdom.

Tim


----------



## benmychree (Oct 26, 2019)

Send it to Starrett for repair/service easy to screw it up!


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 26, 2019)

The best way to take a Starrett indicator apart is to step on it. Very hard.

Take Benmychree's advice and send it back.


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 27, 2019)

I found how to remove the bezel on my Starretts by looking around here: http://www.longislandindicator.com/p233.html

They have good information on their site about different tools. There is also a book you can buy on there site I believe. 

You can also just clean the stem (top and bottom) with mineral spirits. This is safer and very effective.

Ted


----------



## tmenyc (Oct 27, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Send it to Starrett for repair/service easy to screw it up!


This is just a fun side project; not a $100 commitment for me.  If there is a way for a layman to get that bezel off I'd like to give it a try; I've no intention of getting in an disassembling the whole thing.

I'll take a look at Long Island, thanks!


----------



## external power (Oct 27, 2019)

M R Tool repair.


----------



## craniac (Oct 27, 2019)

Well, if no-one here has the stomach for it search youtube like here: 



.
There's also some videos by long island indicator. They are fairly simple but delicate and you might have to make some of your own tools (gasp). Actually things like the little hand removers are pretty cheap. Maybe some watch makers will be along.

Also, just because it's Starrett it's not sacred. And if you've got nothing invested why not learn something, even if its just a new way to break something, or how it's put together. You can always pull out your credit card as a last resort!

tc


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 27, 2019)

If you want to attempt removing the bezel and can't find any detailed info, this is my experience, but I've never worked on your particular model so take this with a grain of salt.

If it has a plastic bezel with no holes in the outer circumference, the bezel simply prises (prizes, prys spelling???) off. If it has a small hole in the circumference there is a spring holding it on. The spring has 3 nubs formed in it that stick out a little. I put a small wire in the hole and turn the bezel locating each of these nubs. I've found that two are closer together and the 3rd is more spaced out. They form a "Y" pattern. I push in on this 3rd one to release the spring in the larger open span and then, if required, depress the other nubs as needed to remove it.

Again, I've never tried this on your model, but it might give you a hint.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 28, 2019)

I have two last word indicators, one which the hand had come off and was loose inside, and another that had a loose crystal...too small to be squeezed between the bezel and the indicator body, and just rattled around..   Without thinking about it too long, I just used a blade screwdriver and as Technical Ted did, just twisted it to pry the bezel off.   I swapped crystals with the good hand indicator and pressed the hand back on its shaft.   If I could find a replacement crystal (plastic, really) I would have two good indicators.   

I’d like to know how that crystal shrunk, though!


----------



## craniac (Oct 28, 2019)

Winegrower said:


> I have two last word indicators, one which the hand had come off and was loose inside, and another that had a loose crystal...too small to be squeezed between the bezel and the indicator body, and just rattled around..   Without thinking about it too long, I just used a blade screwdriver and as Technical Ted did, just twisted it to pry the bezel off.   I swapped crystals with the good hand indicator and pressed the hand back on its shaft.   If I could find a replacement crystal (plastic, really) I would have two good indicators.
> 
> I’d like to know how that crystal shrunk, though!



I called Starrett and bought a new crystal and bezel for my last word. Something like 8 bux for the pair. Shipping was almost that much again.

Tim


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 28, 2019)

That youtube post is very helpful, thanks!  I think that the asking price of the book*let* by Long Island Indicator is ridiculous, so I've been sitting on a collection of sticky Starretts that are frustrating at best and useless at worst in their current, used states.  If I'm feeling like my hands are steady, maybe I'll give it a go.  I reckon a sticky Starrett is no better than a broken one, so nothing to lose, eh?


----------



## tmenyc (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, I'm getting tempted too!
Tim


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 29, 2019)

If they are just sticky, try cleaning the stem (top and bottom) with mineral spirits and work them up and down while wet. Wipe off and repeat. This has done wonders for some of mine and made them usable again!

Works great for dial test indicators too! 

Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 29, 2019)

Here's a video on how easy it is to simply clean a dial indicator:






Ted


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2019)

With a stem indicator like that one, you might just have gummy stuff causing the plunger to be sticky.  That is a common issue.  Try putting a few drops of solvent on the stem and work it back and forth and see if it frees it up.  If it does, that is where the issue is.  Often when the solvent dries, it gets sticky again.  So, dry off the stem when it is wet after working the stem, to get the sticky crud off.  Try it several times, and it may get better.  If it does not get better, send it in for repair.  Do NOT put oil or oily stuff like kerosene on the stem.  Wipe the stem off after each use to keep oil and crud from migrating into the indicator.  Try to keep oil and coolant away from the indicator.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 29, 2019)

Will mineral spirits ruin the dial face if they come into contact?  In other words, is a soak and dry possible, or is it only prudent to wipe down the exposed parts?

I also have a Starrett .0001" dial indicator that is tragically sticky that I'd like to have work before I toss it out the nearest window.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Will mineral spirits ruin the dial face if they come into contact?  In other words, is a soak and dry possible, or is it only prudent to wipe down the exposed parts?
> 
> I also have a Starrett .0001" dial indicator that is tragically sticky that I'd like to have work before I toss it out the nearest window.


If you are asking if you can dunk them while assembled and let them soak, I think my answer is HELL, NO!  Indicators are put together with very tiny drops of very high quality oil (like clock oil) that is quite resistant to drying on the various pivots and bushings, something like the tiniest amount you can see on the end of a sewing needle point.  It is enough to lubricate what needs it, and keeps crud from accumulating in the bearings.  Soaking them will only take that oil out and replace it with crud in the solvent that was introduced during the dunking process.  The inside of a indicator should be a clean room, with a minimal amount of the proper lubricant only on things that pivot, and nothing else, including sliding parts.  Oil is not used for jeweled bearings.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 29, 2019)

Bob is right on with the majority of the problem being a sticky plunger. Just clean it and see if that helps. But I’m going against the grain on leaving the stem dry. With my indicators, I put a very small amount/film of oil on the stem. I also make sure the pivots inside are oiled. I do not want any oil on the gear teeth. This is my Hobby Shop. I know I have an oil film on the stems. I know to keep crap, swarf and all things not nice away from my metrology instruments. My 3 cents…Dave


----------



## chips&more (Oct 29, 2019)

Cleaning and oiling a dial indicator is just like working on a pocket watch. The Horology world puts oil on jeweled pivots. And basically every metal to metal contact except for the gear teeth.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2019)

Indicator stems are hard and highly polished.  They fit into a smooth and snug fitting bushing.  They do not stick if they are clean and dry.  Oil that gums and dries and collects crud will change that...


----------



## chips&more (Oct 29, 2019)

Cleaning and oiling a dial indicator is just like working on a pocket watch. The Horology world puts oil on jeweled pivots. And basically every metal to metal contact except for the gear teeth. Nothing wrong with soaking the guts in solvent. Better make sure you have the dial off and any other stuff that could get damaged in the solvent. Then rinse in maybe alcohol. Don’t use shop air on it, you could destroy the hair spring. The oil with a good grade of oil.

About instrument oils. The older stuff can dry out and get gummy/hard or even evaporate. The newer are mostly synthetic oils and should not have any of the decades ago problems. Just use sparingly. A little oil goes a long way.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 29, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Cleaning and oiling a dial indicator is just like working on a pocket watch. The Horology world puts oil on jeweled pivots. And basically every metal to metal contact except for the gear teeth. Nothing wrong with soaking the guts in solvent. Better make sure you have the dial off and any other stuff that could get damaged in the solvent. Then rinse in maybe alcohol. Don’t use shop air on it, you could destroy the hair spring. The oil with a good grade of oil.
> 
> About instrument oils. The older stuff can dry out and get gummy/hard or even evaporate. The newer are mostly synthetic oils and should not have any of the decades ago problems. Just use sparingly. A little oil goes a long way.


I bow to you, Chips, you know more about this stuff than I do...


----------



## chips&more (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, the stem is hard polished steel. And the outer housing it rides in is typically brass. I do not like metal to metal contact without protection. In my Hobby Shop I will put a film of oil on my dial indicator stems.

There is a repair company back east that now pounds the drum about no oil on the stem. I believe they do not oil because they had problems with Bozo customers that allowed crap to collect on the oiled stems, causing come-backs. That rational to me is a repair company would rather have the indicator wear out the stem long after the warranty. Rather than have it sent as a come-back.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 29, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> I bow to you, Chips, you know more about this stuff than I do...


Don’t go down too far when you bow. You know at our age, it’s easy going down, and really hard going back up…LOL.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 3, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Don’t go down too far when you bow. You know at our age, it’s easy going down, and really hard going back up…LOL.


Heck, I've seen Bob's cameos in the scraping videos on Youtube, he's appears pretty agile in those. - just sayin'


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 4, 2019)

Full discosure:  I am just a wannabe hobbyist who tells a good story...


----------

